# Who has the Biggest Fishtank



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I was staring at my tank and wondering who has the largest tank on this website. I guess I would like to start a poll kind of thing. Mine is 55g.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Probably Reefneck. LOLOLOLOL !!!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Does it have to be a salt tank? My biggest salt was a 135 gallon and biggest freshwater is a 450 gallon.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

it ain't how big it is that counts, it's how you use it.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Combined?? 412.7G

Largest: 120G till next month. I sold the 120G last night. He picks it up and moves it out next month. Then I'll have new Halides for the wife's tank and get back to winning every TOTM contest there is.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I have reduced my tanks over the last 6 months. Down to only 3 and 1 qt. A 75 reef, 55 shellie tank and 65 planted Angel tank.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

I hope to be converting my 150 fresh to salt sometime in the future.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

i have 1-150g, 1-130g, 2-67g and a 29g all saltwater im also trading 1 of the 67g's for a 250-350g tank in the next few months since i finally finished my basment


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a 2000 gal filled with live plants & a huge variety of peaceful community fishes 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v455/lotsoffish/building pics/2000Gal/DCP_0002.jpg


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

^more pics of that definetly needed


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

reefneck you sold the 120!! I love that tank

ScubaKid: Where do you work at age 16 to be able to afford all of those tanks... I can barley manage my 55 reef!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Fishnewb1 said:


> reefneck you sold the 120!! I love that tank


Yea, I did. I got $300 more than I paid for it and a 48" Coralife Aqualight Pro Fixture for my wife's 75G. Thats almost $1500 in profit.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice!

My biggest is a 65 gallon, i'm trying to get a 150 gallon though. I was planning on building a 500-700 gallon indoor pond but it didn't work out yet.


----------



## christianjock07 (Dec 23, 2006)

Reefneck said:


> Yea, I did. I got $300 more than I paid for it and a 48" Coralife Aqualight Pro Fixture for my wife's 75G. Thats almost $1500 in profit.



*rubs his back* ....... sold it after I bent over backwards carrying it in. :chair: Hehehehehe....


I'm glad you were able to find a buyer so quickly  LMK about the other things whenever you're ready.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

OK Brick, here yah go.........
Front left to right........
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/Tanks/2000/IMG_7784.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/Tanks/2000/IMG_7788.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/Tanks/2000/IMG_7789.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/Tanks/2000/IMG_7790.jpg

Jen Helping me replant 2 weeks ago.............
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/Tanks/2000/IMG_8107.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/Tanks/2000/IMG_8108.jpg

and yes Clown loach nibbles do hurt!!! ...... 
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/Tanks/2000/IMG_8111.jpg


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

SueM said:


> I have a 2000 gal filled with live plants & a huge variety of peaceful community fishes
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v455/lotsoffish/building pics/2000Gal/DCP_0002.jpg


how long do ur water changes take????


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Depends, If I'm just changing water, I use the flush valve and it takes 20 Min's to drain 40% and 4 hours to fill. If I vacuum (I have a specially built 4 foot long, 3" diameter python tube) it usually takes me about 2 hours to vacuum, then I use the flush to finish it to 50% drain. I only vacuum once a month, but I water change once a week. The only filter is a home made 150 gal sump with a 1 foot diameter bio wheel and 2 pieces of egg crate with foam between it.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

BTW, the bio wheel is a specialty item that is rated to handle 200 POUNDS of fish


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i have a 120 gallon reef, not the biggest, but big enough for me.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

I think size definetly matters... It can be used in SO many more ways!

2-90g / 4 - 50g / 2 - 55g / 1 - 180g / 1 - 125g Assorted smaller tanks... 

Someday I'll even have them all running at the same time


----------



## ReefNeckWidow (Feb 2, 2006)

size DOES indeed matter!

(His Reef Tank was bigger than mine)


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

I think size matters....bigger tanks equals more possibilities.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

SueM - You need a hobby !! ROFLMAO !! Oh sorry ! That is your hobby !


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Do any of you guys remember a guy on the web called "Mister 4000?" 
He had a 4000 galln reef tank in which he regularly snorkeled. The website might still be around someplace.

Too bad I'm not a pro anymore. I would have had you all beat thousands of times over. heheh.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

sorry i came here recently but what do you mean by "pro" what were you pro in? and what size tanks did you have?

And SueM that is an awsome tank i wish i could walk in my tank.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

LMAO! Mines a mere 20 but soon it should be a 40 or 55


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Professional aquarist.

lets' see.... there was the :

1500
2200
5800
7300
14600
28800
39000
65000
230000
500000

along with a whole slew of "standard" 240's for small specimen displays.

Those numbers are in us gallons.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I remember mr. 4000... its too bad he couldn't regulate the humidity better... the tank ended up almost distroying his home if I remember correctly. TOS 500000 gallons!?!?! thats awesome.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Holy crapoly, SueM! Now THAT, people, is a tank! It's always been a goal of mine ot have a fish tank I can swim in. I can come home from work, don scuba gear, and hop in. You are my new hero! 
How many gallons does that thing hold?


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> Professional aquarist.
> 
> lets' see.... there was the :
> 
> ...



u serious?????


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep. 
The 500K tank was an old oil refinery oil tank, you know, the big round ones? Washed out, windowed, and plumbed to connect it to the filters and the nearby Gulf of Mexico, it makes a dandy aquarium indeed. Today it houses Bottlenosed dolphins, but another one just like it at Marineland, near St. Augustine, is a giant fish tank.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

Pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I want a 500g tank...eventually


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, thats massive. Oil refinery tank? Is it made of metal?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, steel. It's been coated and painted and recoated, of course.
207 small windows all around it for viewing.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Yes, steel. It's been coated and painted and recoated, of course.
> 207 small windows all around it for viewing.


will dolhins right? at the gulfarium? ive been there. i know you used to work there.


----------

